# Front End noise



## gabar144 (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought a 2001 Maxima at the beginning of June and it is making a rubbing-like noise on the front right end on the rotation. Apparently, it was hit on the right front side. I took it to a general mechanic and he said that it was the tires. So i changed the tires in the front and it is still making the same noise. I'm a little annoyed because the previous tires were in excellent shape. Could it be the wheel bearing? What could it be? What would be the worse case senario? Please advise. Thanks


----------

